# JDragon's 55 Gallon Sorority



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

I finally decided to create a journal for my sorority tank.
Specs/Stocking:
55 Gallons -
Ramshorn Snails, 
1 Female Apple Snail
11 Female Bettas, 
1 Rainbow Shark, 
1 Albino Bristlenose Pleco, 
1 Regular Bristlenose Pleco, and 
4 Albino Corydoras.

Plants:
Rotala Indica Bunches x2
Wisteria Bunches x2
Red Ludwigia Bunches x2
Hygrophilia x3
Anubias Coffeefolia x2
Anubias Barteri x1
Anubias Barteri Nana x1
Java Fern x3
Jungle Val x3
Corkscrew Jungle Val x2
Marble Queen Sword x2
Water Sprite x5+
Frogbit x70+
Java Moss

And my husband brought home two Borneo Ferns that I am closely monitoring until they start going... Then to be removed. Too bad, I like the look.

Anyways. I have yet to name any of the girls aside from the red girl I affectionately call Lil' Red. Not original, but I like it.

Pictures galore:

Edit: We bought the last blue/black/red girl with a bad caudal. I had her in the breeder until she was not being dragged down and had obvious ne growth. There is little to no aggression at feeding time and everyone typically gets the same amount.


----------



## Cupcake21 (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks great! I love sororities. Once I can get my males situated and get another tank so they call have more room, then hopefully my boyfriend won't mind a sorority  

Your females are so cute


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Feeding time. They will group up and I make sure everyone eats just enough or at least not more than one pellet more than I think they need if they're sneaky enough to get it... No noticeable aggression even during feeding time. Just occassional chasing. I even see them group around on their own.

Also... the WHOLE surface is covered in frogbit. Will have to figure out shipping cost and post on the classifieds. I had to put some in my boy's tank to make feeding easier...


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's what my girls do to when I come over to the tank lol they think they are going to get food and come en mass to the top and follow me to which ever side im on or moving to lol 
Im glad your sorority is working out so far, all of your girls are gorgeous


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Alright.. Two more girls going in the mix once they come in... I have been getting rid of some frogbit from my classifieds post. Also... Don't mind the blue female I have that has stress stripes... She has had them ever since I got her. They seem to be permanent?
I also added a long tube bubbler to the back of the tank to help the cories breathe lighter. Everyone is breathing easier now and I constantly see the girls playing in the bubbles. I swear it's on purpose because they will ride up, then swim back down and do the same again. Shark has noticeably grown. Still little to no aggression, more like follow the leader. Girls still seem intimidated of him/her. :lol:

Anyways... Pictures of the new girls.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> That's what my girls do to when I come over to the tank lol they think they are going to get food and come en mass to the top and follow me to which ever side im on or moving to lol
> Im glad your sorority is working out so far, all of your girls are gorgeous


Thanks. :-D And I see them come "visit" us on the left side while we're sitting/laying in bed. Other than feeding time on the right near the filter, the bed side is the favorite hangout. Plants have been growing in a lot.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

JDragon said:


> Alright.. Two more girls going in the mix once they come in... I have been getting rid of some frogbit from my classifieds post. Also... Don't mind the blue female I have that has stress stripes... She has had them ever since I got her. They seem to be permanent?
> I also added a long tube bubbler to the back of the tank to help the cories breathe lighter. Everyone is breathing easier now and I constantly see the girls playing in the bubbles. I swear it's on purpose because they will ride up, then swim back down and do the same again. Shark has noticeably grown. Still little to no aggression, more like follow the leader. Girls still seem intimidated of him/her. :lol:
> 
> Anyways... Pictures of the new girls.


I also have a blue girl who seems to have a permanent "stress stripe". 








Also your new girls are gorgouse too. Im jelouse of the MG girls.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> I also have a blue girl who seems to have a permanent "stress stripe".
> View attachment 328194
> 
> 
> Also your new girls are gorgouse too. Im jelouse of the MG girls.


:lol: Thanks! If you were closer, I could sell you from some of my spawn. ;-) We might be able to work it out as long as it's not like canadian customs.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you for offering 
Who do you plan on paring her with?


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very beautiful fish!


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> Thank you for offering
> Who do you plan on paring her with?



Oh, just my boy. He's still finishing up healing from being shipped in from thailand a little over a month ago where the transshipper never changed the water and he fin nipped a lot of his tail. His caudal almost matches his anal now.
First is Her,
Then most accurate color. Notice the black dragonscale type color on his head, then the most recent spread, then one of his aquabid photos.
Here's pictures of the couple.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hes is a lovely boy 
I hope every thing goes well with breeding them


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

BettaLover1313 said:


> Very beautiful fish!



:-D Thanks. I'm just glad no one is killing each other. I see nipped fins sometimes light chasing... but that's about it. They seem happy and no one is striped aside from that blue girl that stays striped.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> Hes is a lovely boy
> I hope every thing goes well with breeding them



Haha thanks. I still need to get another 10 gallon tank, light, heater... and food. Probably need to get my 29 gallon from my parent's and deck it out for a grow out... On the floor. Guess I'm one of those people now! :lol:
I think I have everything figured out, but the fry feeding intimidates me a bit. Not sure what type to use, how much, etc. :roll:


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's good news, 
Is this your first time breeding bettas?


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> That's good news,
> Is this your first time breeding bettas?


Yes. I'm soaking up as much as I can and I am getting some great help. I'm more concerned about keeping the live cultures alive and possibly overfeeding as I think I understand the rest pretty well. I just know I dont want any future fry to suffer from my inexperience.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

JDragon said:


> Alright.. Two more girls going in the mix once they come in... I have been getting rid of some frogbit from my classifieds post. Also... Don't mind the blue female I have that has stress stripes... She has had them ever since I got her. They seem to be permanent?
> I also added a long tube bubbler to the back of the tank to help the cories breathe lighter. Everyone is breathing easier now and I constantly see the girls playing in the bubbles. I swear it's on purpose because they will ride up, then swim back down and do the same again. Shark has noticeably grown. Still little to no aggression, more like follow the leader. Girls still seem intimidated of him/her. :lol:
> 
> Anyways... Pictures of the new girls.



I love your new girls, they are beautiful


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Mustard gases are so beautiful, and im sorry he decided to destroy his beautiful fins


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

BlueLacee said:


> Mustard gases are so beautiful, and im sorry he decided to destroy his beautiful fins


Thanks. And it wasn't his fault... he was just stressed and the transshipper is at fault for not changing his water and delaying the shipment for no reason. If you'd be interested in some offspring... I may have some in about... 3-6 months?


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Girls all ate well tonight. Just normal NLS pellets, but no issues. Got the new girls paid for aside from shipping from Linda to me... she has yet to answer my email. I understand as she had an extremely large shipment recently. Just makesnme nervous as I paid everything for my boy a month ahead.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's good news that all your girls are eating well. 
Hopefully every thing works out with your shipping


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Pics from last night before I turned out the lights.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

There all adorable, I love the little bit of black? on the face girl in the 4th pic.
Im sure there all excited to have so much room and lots of plants to swim in.
How are they getting along with the rainbow shark? I never knew that they could live together


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> There all adorable, I love the little bit of black? on the face girl in the 4th pic.
> Im sure there all excited to have so much room and lots of plants to swim in.
> How are they getting along with the rainbow shark? I never knew that they could live together


Yeahn that's black. She was pretty sad when we got her. She only had black lipstick when we grabbed her anda messed up caudal. I had her in a breeder netbuntil it wasn't pulling her down.
The shark doesn't bother anyone. If anything, it'll chase the cories a little. The girls don't give it a chance because they usually swim away probably because of the size. It also keeps trying to come up and eat with them but the girls always grab it first.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Im glad they are all getting along 
Did you get all of your girls from a petstore/LFS?


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> Im glad they are all getting along
> Did you get all of your girls from a petstore/LFS?


3 from Aluka's spawn, 4 from petco, 4 from petsmart, and the two girls coming from Thailand.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's a good mix


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I've recently seen a lot of debate on sororities... So I guess I'll hold my ground on my having a sorority. Mine seems to work. if you want to throw stones, go for it. I didn't have any problems after I took out the tetras I had in there as they were huge nipping culprits.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

??


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

I've seen a good couple threads debating sororities as they do not replicate the natural habitat. There's even a thread on the classifieds just for getting rid of one. Of course that's out of a 10 gallon, but still. I know it might change at anyminute, but it works for my fish for now.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh sorry I thought I wrote something unintentionaly "mean" 
yaa for bad computer reading skills lol

Ya I also saw the classified for the sorority in the 10 g. I agree with you, I don't think its a matter of if its good or bad persay its more of if they get along and they can coexist well.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Hubby decided he wanted the largest ornament at Petco... so I had to do some replanting. I even had all the plants out and I saw absolutely no chasing between the girls. I was prepared to cup them all if needed but that would restart pecking order. Getting young females is key. Plus personalities.
I tried to place the anubias plants so that they will grow onto the helicopter. Wasn't sure what else to do..
Anyhow... here's some pics.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I like the look of it. I hope the Anubis grows in well on the helicopter


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

So we also went to my parents' house yesterday and sold my old 29 gallon... And what do I find? my old stash. I have a 2.5 gallon, a 3 gallon, and one of those really small divided tanks that I used for temporary holding... 

Plus we finally got the 10 gallon for breeding the HM MG. Hubby also thinks he should breed the other girl to his red salamander looking boy. :roll: (of course I would be doing it if this were to happen.)
I also moved our tiny EE male to the 20 gallon that we have almost all the snails in and he's loving it - so we have an extra large KK now.
SO *I have at least 3 more spots for males*... given that I/hubby find nice ones at the stores.

Heck, the other day I was REALLY proud of myself... I saw a decently nice blue/green male with a not-so-perfect white butterfly band and I almost took him, but I didn't. I didn't have room for him. Maybe if he's still there after pay day and after I FINALLY get my car back from the mechanic(they've had it two weeks for putting on new parts we bought to make it run better) Maybe he'll still be there.. Apparently I like butterflies. Especially MGs. 

On another note, I *finally* got the larger new guy to eat pellets by starving. We got him and he would not eat. After a few days I finally got him to eat his fill of frozen bloodworms... Then started the cold war with food.
Every day I would offer at least one pellet. Yesterday morning he took a few in his mouth and spit them out. Then last night, he readily ate them. Cold war *won.* 
He still is a little skittish of hands, but that will come with time.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok... I've been holding my breath today and I just received tracking info for my girls. I can only assume that means they both arrived a-OK. Cross your fingers for me that they come home safely. If only one arrives fine, I'll suffice for hubby's girl. It'd break his heart.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I hope every thing works out and both girls get to you well


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

I would of never thought something like a helicopter would look good in a tank, but I'll be darned, you really managed to make it look like a genuine old wreckage in the jungle 

Loving it!


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Betta Nut said:


> I would of never thought something like a helicopter would look good in a tank, but I'll be darned, you really managed to make it look like a genuine old wreckage in the jungle
> 
> Loving it!


Haha thanks. Like I said hubby brought it home and I had to figure out how to make it look good. I really can't wait for the vals to grow in. Along with all the other plants. Other than frogbit. I have way too much still. Might have to just start tossing it. :roll:

The shark loves the inside of the heli. I always see her in there. Silly girl.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Hubby just got the girls and said that they were packaged very well and were swimming around like crazy when they saw the light. He knows what to do with each - (Cup and float his as that's what he wanted and put mine in the breeder net) once they are acclimated of course. Will take pictures and evaluate them when I get home. Excited momma here.

I was so afraid of DOAs just because I'm a worry wart. That makes 3 alive transshipped fish of the 3 I ordered.. Guess I picked well and had luck on my side.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking at he pictures from the auction and from these pics, looks like we got the exact same girl. Will have to look at mine later. I was very impressed with the seller of his girl. Emailed an invoice, receival of payment, going to ship, shipped... the whole shebang. That was MrMajcha.

Here's the pics hubby took.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Girls made it fine. The mustard is a bit more of a rosetail but the colors are what count at this point. And when i got home and was looking for her, the first thing i noticed was her bright yellow. She is a bit more skittish and careful so hopefully she wont tear up my boy. Hubby's girl is all empty threats and empty chasing. Was a little concerned at first but not anymore.
Hubby got everything right... other than throwing them in the tank shortly after acclimating but they seem to be ok.

Anyways... pics.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Look at her little face.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

As I was afraid of, hubby's girl ended up being too much of a bully for the sorority. She is now in her own digs with a lot less swimming space. Not sure if she appreciates it much, but I can't have her terrorizing the girls. We even tried having her in the breeders net by herself for several days with no change.
Luckily, we had a few extra smaller tanks laying around. Still have another 2.5 gallon.

I've named my MG girl Karma. At first she was very timid and I saw some other girls chasing her off when eating. Now she's coming back with a bit of vengeance - chasing only and she is extremely smart when eating. she'll slowly sneak in and eat their pellet from under their nose. Brilliant fish. She'll make a fine start to my line. Glad I chose the correct female.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Glad to hear they arrived ok. Both look well, you must be pleased.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, I am. Glad I've only had one girl that does not fit the sorority out of 14. Not too shabby. I love my little MG girl I can spot her anywhere in the tank because of her bright yellow. Even without my glasses on. Beautiful. And she tends to stay on my side of the tank too.
Hubby's loving his girl even though he was upset about her bullying the other girls. I told him it may happen of course. I guess he thought she'd go like the other 13. He actually made the decision to remove her.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

She may have settled down with a bit more time, it certainly sounds like she wanted to assert herself as the alpha female.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

She sure is rambunctious. I may try her again if she seems to calm down by herself. She's next to my large male plakat in a tank the same size, so I'm sure she'll see him. Might do her some good.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm glad that they arrived safely, and your success rate for a sorrority (I've been hearing some not so good things lately) is amazing. Keep up the good work. It's sad he other MG didn't work out, but... Good luck with everything


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Well the dragon. The MG is learning if she can be the alpha. She's (MG - Karma) doing well with little fin damage. Not too aggressive, but not too much of a pushover either.

As far as the success rate, it all depends on the fish. Age/size when put in is a factor of course. I always have options to separate if there are issues, but there have been few issues.
4 were siblings from Petco, 4 were from Petsmart and did not seem to be from same spawn - young though, 3 from Aluka's spawn, 2 that were transshipped in young(the one female fancy dragon that did not work so far included), and one from local LFS. The one from my LFS has been there awhile and seems to be older. She seems to be handling fine though.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

So... I found out why my male cories were declining in health as far as gill damages and such... I saw Lil red go up to one and nip at one of their cheeks.
I already had to do a mini surgery to the other male as he was missing part of his gill cover/skin. His cheek has started to heal beautifully.
However, I apparently did not notice how bad off the other male was - the one who was bitten by Red. It was more of a "is this food?" bite, but I can only assume this was happening to the males.
I pulled him out and did a mini surgery of his own, but this time the gills behind were not there. I thought the worst. There was a small bloody spot, so I put him in a little salt to sterilize and put all 4 of the cories into the snail tank that has our tiny EE boy in it whom I've never seen nip or pick anything - but I'll keep an eye out. It wasn't the best choice, but that's what I had as the only other option was the 10 gallons - one where they would be picked on and one where my boy would eat their food.
This morning I found the worse off male had passed. I feel bad that I didn't notice. I was always watching the other male to make sure his cheek was healing and I would look at the second male too, but I never really noticed his gill/cheek issues. The females are a lot bolder and larger, so they never got picked on. poor boy. I hope at least the other male does not have to live in fear.

As far as the girls, everyone seems to be doing fine and the shark is getting a lot larger and swims near the top a bit more. It seems that at least one of the girls is building a bubblenest nearly everyday. Now if only they would teach Dijon. :roll:


EDIT: The mini-surgeries involve me with a tweezer just gently pulling out the infected parts only. Nothing else. I didn't want anyone thinking I was using a scalpel or anything.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Neither of the male cories made it unfortunately. However, the females are doing well.

Everyone else is doing wonderfully. Just replanted the other day and snapped some pics. Notice all of the girls piled up in the right top corner waiting for food. If I come in the room, that is where they sit all huddled up. There is only one girl who prefers to be fed seperately, to which I oblige. 

Sorority is working well for me. I like it a lot.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

All looks good.

Sorry to heat about the cories.


----------

